# XINE e lettori multimediali

## akiross

Ciao

avrei bisogno di un lettore multimediale che supporti diversi formati. 

Ora ho XMMS, ma da quanto ho visto non posso vedere video, o comunque non posso vedere DivX e cose varie.

Ricordo la bella esperienza avutoa su RedHat, con XINE, che leggeva un sacco di formati, non vorrei sbagliarmi ma forse l'unico che nn leggera era .mov di quicktime.

Dato che non ho trovato nell'albero di portage XINE, volevo sapere come fare per vedere tutti i vari formati, magari con XMMS, eventualmente installando i codec necessari.

Preferirei poter vedere i vari formati su XMMS, che mi piace di + di xine, pero' devo poter vedere almeno:

avi

mpg1, 2, 3

divX

xvid

mov

formati windows (mwv, se nn mi sbaglio)

asf o afs non ricordo con esattezza

e altri. questi sarebbero i fondamentali.

Altra domanda, nel caso volessi installare XINE, che non trovo nell'elenco, devo costruirimi l'ebuild apposito?

Grazie

ciao

----------

## yLothar

La tua soluzione è mplayer   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ginko

Se usi mozilla o netscape :

```
emerge net-www/mplayerplug-in
```

e poi Mozilla->Help->About Plug-ins   :Very Happy: 

  --Gianluca

----------

## whitenoise

Sei proprio sicuro che xine non sia presente?

Io ho fatto un emerge xine e terminato tutto mi ritrovo con xine installato   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

Xine non e' messo sul menu gnome, ma cmq c'e'.

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Io uso mplayer con soddisfazione   :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

ummm ho provato a fare emerge xine, ma non va

immagino io debba aggiornare l'albero di portage, come faccio? emerge rsync ?

ho sentito parlare poco di mplayer...

ora faccio un giro sul sito ufficiale e al massimo uso quello

grazie

ciao

----------

## akiross

mplayer fa al caso mio

solo che a me piace un sacco il pannello di xmms.... uff, peccato che non possa usare quello, oltre per il fatto che ho centinaia di skin per quello... e che cavolo! se non uso quello dove li messo gli skin? (su per il C... mi femro qui)  :Laughing: 

voi non sapete come possa usare xmms per questo scopo?

vabe, metto su mplayer

grazie mille

ciao

----------

## akiross

una domanda:

ma mplayer ha una GUI?

quando avvio mplayer non esce nulla....

come faccio per averne una??

grazie

ciao

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Ce l'ha, ce l'ha... dopo il reboot ti crea un link che avvia pure la gui... almeno se usi GNOME

----------

## bsolar

mplayer ha una gui predefinita (che viene creata quando l'emergi) solo se non hai -gtk nelle USE.

C'è anche una GUI per KDE, 'kmplayer' (da emergere a parte).

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Io le ho le gtk nelle flags, da vero bullo   :Cool: 

----------

## cerri

Che cmq si chiama gmplayer.

----------

## greg_g

tutti che parlano di mplayer... prima che qualcuno si faccia strane idee ricordo che xine e' presente in portage ed e' regolarmente aggiornato!

basta fare

```
emerge xine-ui
```

io ad esempio uso la versione 1_beta9 (masked) ed e' davvero ottima!

Ciao! Greg

----------

## almafer

adesso rischio la lapidazione,ma come faccio ad emergere mplayer con il supporto libdvdread e libdvdcss?

----------

## bld

fai cosi:

USE="dvd" emerge -p mplayer (qui guardi lo schermo con un sguardo piu o meno.. 

 :Shocked:    <-- cosi, e poi fai.. 

USE="dvd" emerge mplayer  :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

 *garbage wrote:*   

> tutti che parlano di mplayer... prima che qualcuno si faccia strane idee ricordo che xine e' presente in portage ed e' regolarmente aggiornato!
> 
> basta fare
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Nessuno si fa strane idee, è che almeno a me piace di più mplayer (fermo restando che xine è un software di tutto rispetto).

----------

## almafer

che scicchino che sono   :Embarassed:  ,grazie

----------

## akiross

ok, gmplayer c'e'. 

Io se avviavo mplayer dalla shell nn ottenevo nessuan gui. pero' era installata (ed e' molto carina).

Magari provo kmplayer

grazie a tutti

ciao

----------

## Yans

io uso gstreamer e mplayer   :Smile: 

----------

## ScolaBirra

Il primo player che ho emergiato e' mplayer, ma avevo dei problemi di desincronizzazione audio-video... in seguito ho scaricato xine ed e' funzionato subito alla grande.

Ricordo che per vedere i dvd con xine bisogna scaricare il pacchetto xine-dvdnav

Ciao

Scola

----------

## Ginko

io per vedere dvd uso ogle e la relativa gui.

Piccola nota per i possessori di laptop con scheda video ATI Rage 128 Mobility, per vedere un

dvd per intero (e non solo la parte sinistra

dello schermo) utilizzate questo driver :

http://gatos.sourceforge.net/ati.2.php

  --Gianluca

----------

## almafer

ragazzi ciao,ho installato come indicato più sopra mplayer con supporto per dvd,ma i filmati vanno a scatti,naturalmente il dma è attivato e i driver nvidia sono installati.se installo mplayer rc 4 prendendolo dal sito ufficiale la situazione è notevolmente migliore ma non perfetta,che mi consigliate?finora avevo avuto questo problema solo con la pre9

----------

## akiross

io invece ho scaricato il vecchio e buono xine. Con mplayer non mi trovo bene... soprattutto con l'interfaccia gtk che a volte c'e a volte no... comunque con xine va tutto bien, mi sa che tengo quello ^_^

ciao

----------

## cerri

almafer, controlla il supporto agp.

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> almafer, controlla il supporto agp.

 

Io controllerei che -vo viene usato.

----------

## almafer

allora,il vo che viene usato nei due casi è x11,provo a settarlo a xv e con l'mplayer di gentoo non cambia niente,con l'originale sembra vada bene,ma sarò più preciso ,quando mi guarderò un film intero.

per l'agp questo è quello che mi viene da dmesg

NVRM: AGPGART: SiS chipset

NVRM: AGPGART: aperture: 64M @ 0xd0000000

NVRM: AGPGART: aperture mapped from 0xd0000000 to 0xf1b38000

NVRM: AGPGART: mode 4x

NVRM: AGPGART: allocated 16 pages

e questo

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 690M

agpgart: Detected SiS 735 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd0000000

[drm] Initialized tdfx 1.0.0 20010216 on minor 0

[drm] AGP 0.99 on SiS @ 0xd0000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.1.1 20010405 on minor 1

[drm] AGP 0.99 on SiS @ 0xd0000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized i810 1.2.0 20010920 on minor 2

grazie per l'aiuto

----------

## almafer

mi accorgo adesso della voce radeon,io ho una nvidia,non ricordavo di aver attivato la voce radeon,di sicuro non lo volevo fare,dipenderà da questo?

----------

## blaze_

mplayer e' il lettore multimediale del vero uomo perche' attenendoci alle leggi

riportate nel paper "introduction to latex"

1) real man use unix

2) real man don't click

mplayer va sia su console (tralaltro con aalib ti guardi i film formato testo e conosco gente che ci guarda i pornacci in testuale...) sia su X con la sua bella gui, quindi, usate mplayer assolutamente. :)

scherzi a parte, da' anche a voi un problema con la versione gui ? a me crasha se smanetto troppo mandando avanti e indietro il film :/

----------

## almafer

mai installata la gui,essendo pigro mi limito ad associare i vari formati ad mplayer

----------

## cerri

 *almafer wrote:*   

> allora,il vo che viene usato nei due casi è x11,provo a settarlo a xv e con l'mplayer di gentoo non cambia niente,con l'originale sembra vada bene,ma sarò più preciso ,quando mi guarderò un film intero.
> 
> per l'agp questo è quello che mi viene da dmesg
> 
> NVRM: AGPGART: SiS chipset
> ...

 

Se hai un nvidia, sicuramente XFree non se la fila di pezza... Ma neppure il tuo sistema, visto che l'agp viene attivato soltanto per il chipset...

----------

## almafer

quando torno a casa guardo con calma il tutto,ma non capisco come mai succede questo,all'avvio di x i driver nvidia sembrano caricati,parte il logo nvidia almeno.anche in xfree-config i driver che ho indicato di usare sono gli nvidia,controllo di nuovo il dmesg,magari l'ho guardato male,grazie per adesso,a tutti

----------

## almafer

si in effetti la nvidia non viene presa in considerazione,l'agp viene attivato solo per il chipset,però non so come attivarla,ho provato con 

Option  "NvAgp" "1"

in xfree ma non succede niente,come mi devo comportare?

da quando uso gentoo mi sento ancora più niubbo   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

almafer, segui la mia guida sul forum di html.it, cambiando con il driver x la tua scheda

----------

## almafer

se intendi dire che in xfreeconfig alla voce driver relativo alla scheda video,devo mettere nvidia invece che vesa l'ho già fatto

----------

## brainnolo

xine è superiore ad mplayer almeno come struttura... cominciamo col dire che xine non ha una gui, xine sono delle una librerie. Ovviamente chi le ha fatte ha anche scritto una gui per provarle, ma non è necessario installarla (io per esempio uso le libxine con arts, e quindi su noatun ecc...).

Mplayer è un programma standalone, cosa che ne limita l'integrazione, se non per via dell'embedding (non che sia molto flessibile). Io mi sono trovato a scrivere il supporto audio aRts per mplayer,  sinceramente non mi è piaciuto molto ciò che ho dovuto fare (avrei preferito fosse ad oggetti... dai su non mi venite a parlare di performance che non è quello il problema)

----------

## cerri

 *almafer wrote:*   

> se intendi dire che in xfreeconfig alla voce driver relativo alla scheda video,devo mettere nvidia invece che vesa l'ho già fatto

 

PLZ posta il tuo lsmod, dmesg, e XF86Config-4.

Ciao

----------

## almafer

grazie cerri,dopo quando sono a casa li posto

----------

## almafer

ecco qua:

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P

tuner                   9440   1  (autoclean)

msp3400                15276   1  (autoclean)

bttv                   67136   0  (unused)

i2c-algo-bit            6952   1  [bttv]

i2c-core               13124   0  [tuner msp3400 bttv i2c-algo-bit]

lp                      6788   0  (unused)

parport_pc             12580   1

parport                15008   1  [lp parport_pc]

NVdriver             1067488  10

8139too                15784   1

ppp_deflate             3320   0  (unused)

zlib_deflate           18296   0  [ppp_deflate]

zlib_inflate           18820   0  [ppp_deflate]

ppp_synctty             6336   0  (unused)

ppp_async               7744   1

tashunka root # dmesg

Linux version 2.4.20 (root@tashunka.witko.it) (gcc version 3.2.2) #3 SMP Mon Mar 24 13:39:25 UTC 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000002fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002fff0000 - 000000002fff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002fff8000 - 0000000030000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffee0000 - 00000000fff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

767MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 196592

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 192496 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=30c hdb=ide-scsi hdc=ide-scsi

ide_setup: hdb=ide-scsi

ide_setup: hdc=ide-scsi

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1593.242 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 3178.49 BogoMIPS

Memory: 773636k/786368k available (1852k kernel code, 12344k reserved, 683k data, 120k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1900+ stepping 02

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 731.11 usecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1593.2198 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 265.5364 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 2655364, slice: 1327682

CPU0<T0:2655360,T1:1327664,D:14,S:1327682,C:2655364>

Waiting on wait_init_idle (map = 0x0)

All processors have done init_idle

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdb01, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Using IRQ router SIS [1039/0008] at 00:02.0

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

VFS: Diskquotas version dquot_6.4.0 initialized

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-0 :Cool:  with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 15

SIS5513: chipset revision 208

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SiS735

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff00-0xff07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xff08-0xff0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: MAXTOR 6L040J2, ATA DISK drive

hdb: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-104, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: PHILIPS CDRW2410A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: JLMS DVD-ROM LTD-166S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

blk: queue c03ebae4, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hda: 78177792 sectors (40027 MB) w/1819KiB Cache, CHS=4866/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdd: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 < p5 p6 p7 p8 p9 p10 p11 p12 >

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 690M

agpgart: Detected SiS 735 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd0000000

[drm] Initialized tdfx 1.0.0 20010216 on minor 0

[drm] AGP 0.99 on SiS @ 0xd0000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.1.1 20010405 on minor 1

[drm] AGP 0.99 on SiS @ 0xd0000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized i810 1.2.0 20010920 on minor 2

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: PIONEER   Model: DVD-RW  DVR-104   Rev: 1.10

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

  Vendor: PHILIPS   Model: CDRW2410A         Rev: B1.6

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1 at scsi0, channel 0, id 1, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

es1371: version v0.30 time 13:32:07 Mar 24 2003

Creative EMU10K1 PCI Audio Driver, version 0.20, 13:31:59 Mar 24 2003

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 00:0b.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 00:11.0

emu10k1: EMU10K1 rev 7 model 0x8064 found, IO at 0xd800-0xd81f, IRQ 5

ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: v8(SigmaTel STAC9708)

emu10k1: SBLive! 5.1 card detected

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 00:0d.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 00:09.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 00:09.1

hcd.c: ehci-hcd @ 00:0d.2, NEC Corporation USB 2.0

hcd.c: irq 5, pci mem f081af00

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hcd/ehci-hcd.c: USB 2.0 support enabled, EHCI rev 0.95

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 5 ports detected

SiS router pirq escape (99)

SiS router pirq escape (99)

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xf081c000, IRQ 11

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:02.3, Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 7001 (#2)

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 3 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:02.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:0d.1

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xf081e000, IRQ 11

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:02.2, Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 7001

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 3 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:0d.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:02.2

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xf0820000, IRQ 11

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, NEC Corporation USB (#2)

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

hub.c: new USB device 00:02.2-1, assigned address 2

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x46d/0x850) is not claimed by any active driver.

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:0d.0

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xf0822000, IRQ 11

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, NEC Corporation USB

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 3 ports detected

hub.c: new USB device 00:02.3-1, assigned address 2

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x55f/0x6) is not claimed by any active driver.

usb.c: registered new driver usbscanner

scanner.c: 0.4.6:USB Scanner Driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-4, assigned address 2

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: IBM-DJSA  Model: -210              Rev: 0811

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sda: 19640880 512-byte hdwr sectors (10056 MB)

 /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0:reiserfs:warning: CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is set ON

reiserfs:warning: - it is slow mode for debugging.

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 03:0c) ...

journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 5106, last_flushed_trans_id 63513

journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 5106, trans_id 63514

journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 74

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 120k freed

 p1 < p5 >

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 2

Adding Swap: 128480k swap-space (priority -1)

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.26

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 00:11.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 00:0b.0

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 Fast Ethernet at 0xf08fee00, 00:10:a7:1d:27:cc, IRQ 5

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVdriver Kernel Module  1.0-3123  Tue Aug 27 15:56:48 PDT 2002

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

lp0: console ready

i2c-core.o: i2c core module

i2c-algo-bit.o: i2c bit algorithm module

bttv: driver version 0.7.96 loaded

bttv: using 4 buffers with 2080k (8320k total) for capture

bttv: Host bridge is Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 735 Host

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 00:09.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 00:09.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 00:0d.2

bttv0: Bt878 (rev 2) at 00:09.0, irq: 5, latency: 64, mmio: 0xcddfe000

bttv0: detected: ATI TV Wonder [card=63], PCI subsystem ID is 1002:0001

bttv0: using: BT878(ATI TV-Wonder) [card=63,autodetected]

i2c-core.o: adapter bt848 #0 registered as adapter 0.

bttv0: using tuner=19

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... found

i2c-core.o: driver i2c msp3400 driver registered.

msp34xx: init: chip=MSP3415D-B3, has NICAM support

msp3410: daemon started

bttv0: i2c attach [client=MSP3415D-B3,ok]

i2c-core.o: client [MSP3415D-B3] registered to adapter [bt848 #0](pos. 0).

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

i2c-core.o: driver i2c TV tuner driver registered.

tuner: probing bt848 #0 i2c adapter [id=0x10005]

tuner: chip found @ 0xc0

bttv0: i2c attach [client=Temic PAL* auto (4006 FN5),ok]

i2c-core.o: client [Temic PAL* auto (4006 FN5)] registered to adapter [bt848 #0](pos. 1).

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

reiserfs:warning: CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is set ON

reiserfs:warning: - it is slow mode for debugging.

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 03:0a) ...

journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 1443, last_flushed_trans_id 414

journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 1443, trans_id 415

journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 70

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

eth0: Setting 100mbps full-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability 41e1.

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

NVRM: AGPGART: SiS chipset

NVRM: AGPGART: aperture: 64M @ 0xd0000000

NVRM: AGPGART: aperture mapped from 0xd0000000 to 0xf1b38000

NVRM: AGPGART: mode 4x

NVRM: AGPGART: allocated 16 pages

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

#     Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

     Load       "glx"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

#

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

#

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Keyboard1"

    Driver	"Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option	"Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"	"xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"	"pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"	"it"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver	"mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"	"Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"	"9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"	"150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 82.0

#    HorizSync	30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync	31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync	15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-90

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier	"Standard VGA"

    VendorName	"Unknown"

    BoardName	"Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset	"generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam	256

#    Clocks	25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "* Generic VESA compatible"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    64000

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "* Generic VESA compatible"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "640x480" "800x600" "1024x768" "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

perdonate le eventualissime scemenze che ho fatto   :Embarassed: 

----------

## cerri

Allora, non conosco i driver NVidia. ma quello che mi sembra strano e' che la tua macchina sembra avere onboard una scheda Radeon e una 3DFX, e' corretto?

```
[drm] Initialized tdfx 1.0.0 20010216 on minor 0

[drm] AGP 0.99 on SiS @ 0xd0000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.1.1 20010405 on minor 1

[drm] AGP 0.99 on SiS @ 0xd0000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized i810 1.2.0 20010920 on minor 2
```

Quello che non mi e' chiaro, e' che il supporto AGP non viene per nulla usato per l'NVIDIA. Prova a guardare nel bios che la tua scheda video sia quella in AGP (non ricordo l'opzione precisa).

CMQ: mi sono dimenticato di chiederti di postare anche il file /var/log/XFree86.0.log.

----------

## almafer

mi sa che quando ho installato il kernel,causa scarsa confidenza con il make menuconfig (sempre usato make xconfig),non ho fatto sufficiente attenzione a tutte le voci e radeon e 3dfx mi sono sfuggite.ho solo la scheda video nvidia agp.nel bios è settata come agp,questo sono sicuro,però ho settato anche plug 'n' play os -> no,o questo non c'entra niente?

adesso di sicuro mi merita ricompilare e levare le voci relative a radeon e 3dfx suppongo.il file richiesto eccolo qua

XFree86 Version 4.2.1 / X Window System

(protocol Version 11, revision 0, vendor release 6600)

Release Date: 3 September 2002

	If the server is older than 6-12 months, or if your card is

	newer than the above date, look for a newer version before

	reporting problems.  (See http://www.XFree86.Org/)

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.20 i686 [ELF] 

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Sat Apr  5 13:38:46 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "* Generic VESA compatible"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) XKB: model: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) XKB: layout: "it"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.1

	XFree86 Video Driver: 0.5

	XFree86 XInput driver : 0.3

	XFree86 Server Extension : 0.1

	XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.3

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x8000480c, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1039,0735 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1039,0001 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 1039,0008 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 1039,7001 card 1019,0a14 rev 07 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:3: chip 1039,7001 card 1019,0a14 rev 07 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:5: chip 1039,5513 card 1039,5513 rev d0 class 01,01,80 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 109e,036e card 1002,0001 rev 02 class 04,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:09:1: chip 109e,0878 card 1002,0001 rev 02 class 04,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8064 rev 07 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 07 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 1033,0035 card 14c2,0105 rev 41 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0d:1: chip 1033,0035 card 14c2,0105 rev 41 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0d:2: chip 1033,00e0 card 14c2,0205 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0181 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) LoadModule: "scanpci"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a

(II) Module scanpci: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) UnloadModule: "scanpci"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (-1,0,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0xcde00000 - 0xcfefffff (0x2100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0xbdc00000 - 0xcdcfffff (0x10100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,-1,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

(--) PCI: (0:9:0) BrookTree unknown chipset (0x036e) rev 2, Mem @ 0xcddfe000/12

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) NVidia unknown chipset (0x0181) rev 162, Mem @ 0xce000000/24, 0xc0000000/27, BIOS @ 0xcfee0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0xcfffde00 - 0xcfffdeff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0xcfffdf00 - 0xcfffdfff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0xcfffc000 - 0xcfffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0xcfffb000 - 0xcfffbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0xcddff000 - 0xcddfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0xcffff000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0xcfffe000 - 0xcfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0xcfee0000 - 0xcfefffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0xcddfe000 - 0xcddfefff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0xcfffde00 - 0xcfffdeff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0xcfffdf00 - 0xcfffdfff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0xcfffc000 - 0xcfffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0xcfffb000 - 0xcfffbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0xcddff000 - 0xcddfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0xcffff000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0xcfffe000 - 0xcfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0xcfee0000 - 0xcfefffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0xcddfe000 - 0xcddfefff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0xcfffde00 - 0xcfffdeff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0xcfffdf00 - 0xcfffdfff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0xcfffc000 - 0xcfffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0xcfffb000 - 0xcfffbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0xcddff000 - 0xcddfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0xcffff000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0xcfffe000 - 0xcfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0xcfee0000 - 0xcfefffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0xcddfe000 - 0xcddfefff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.1

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.1.10

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.3123

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.3123

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.3

(II) NVIDIA XFree86 Driver  1.0-3123  Tue Aug 27 16:00:08 PDT 2002

(II) NVIDIA: NVIDIA driver for: RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2, Vanta,

	RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64, Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256,

	GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400, GeForce2 MX 100/200,

	Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go, GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS,

	GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra, Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460,

	GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420, Quadro4 500/550 XGL,

	Quadro4 200/400 NVS, NV18, NV18 , NV18  , NV18, NV18GL, NV18GL ,

	NV18GL  , 0x01F0, GeForce3, GeForce3 Ti 200, GeForce3 Ti 500,

	Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600, GeForce4 Ti 4400, GeForce4 Ti 4200,

	Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL, Quadro4 700 XGL, NV28, NV28 ,

	NV28GL, NV28GL , GeForce2 Go, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

	GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, GeForce4 440 Go 64M,

	GeForce4 410 Go 16M, Quadro4 500 GoGL

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NV18  found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0xcfffde00 - 0xcfffdeff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0xcfffdf00 - 0xcfffdfff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0xcfffc000 - 0xcfffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0xcfffb000 - 0xcfffbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0xcddff000 - 0xcddfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0xcffff000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0xcfffe000 - 0xcfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0xcfee0000 - 0xcfefffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0xcddfe000 - 0xcddfefff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0xcfffde00 - 0xcfffdeff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0xcfffdf00 - 0xcfffdfff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0xcfffc000 - 0xcfffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0xcfffb000 - 0xcfffbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0xcddff000 - 0xcddfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0xcffff000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0xcfffe000 - 0xcfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0xcfee0000 - 0xcfefffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0xcddfe000 - 0xcddfefff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

	[17] 0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[18] 0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[19] 0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[20] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[26] 0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[27] 0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 565

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xCE000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): Detected TV Encoder: NVIDIA

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display 0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display 0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display 0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 350 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) NVIDIA(0): My Monitor: Using hsync range of 31.50-82.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): My Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-90.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for Display Device 0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (320, 240) mm

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (81, 81)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.1

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0xcfffde00 - 0xcfffdeff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0xcfffdf00 - 0xcfffdfff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0xcfffc000 - 0xcfffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0xcfffb000 - 0xcfffbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0xcddff000 - 0xcddfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0xcffff000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0xcfffe000 - 0xcfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0xcfee0000 - 0xcfefffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[18] -1	0xcddfe000 - 0xcddfefff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

	[19] 0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

	[20] 0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[21] 0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[22] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[28] 0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[29] 0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): AGP 4X successfully initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	Solid filled trapezoids

	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

	8x8 mono pattern filled trapezoids

	Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

	Solid Lines

	Scanline Image Writes

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Driver provided FillSolidRects replacement

	Driver provided FillSolidSpans replacement

	Driver provided FillMono8x8PatternRects replacement

	Driver provided WritePixmap replacement

	Driver provided ReadPixmap replacement

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		16 128x128 slots

		4 256x256 slots

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) [GLX]: Calling GlxExtensionInit

(**) Option "Protocol" "PS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "PS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(==) Mouse1: Buttons: 3

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

quello che mi fa ben sperare sono queste righe:

(II) NVIDIA(0): AGP 4X successfully initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

volevo approfittare della tua gentilezza per chiederti anche questo:

io non ho libretto del mio monitor,un highscreen,e non so con esattezza le frequenze,di solito le ho sempre settate

31,5-82

50-90

leggendo questo file penso di poter spostare fino a 95Hz il refresh,o stò dicendo una boiata?.ti ringrazio ancora per la tua enorme gentilezza

----------

## cerri

Allora:

```
(**) | |-->Device "* Generic VESA compatible" 
```

Questo significa che viene preso come riferimento la voce "* Generic blabla", quindi e' corretto.

```
(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)
```

Abilita se puoi il supporto per l'APM.

```
(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.3123

Module class: XFree86 Video Driver 
```

Vengono caricati i driver nvidia.

```
(II) NVIDIA(0): AGP 4X successfully initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA) 
```

Queste sono belle notizie.  :Smile: 

Pero' mi sono accorto di una cosa: manca il modulo dri in XF86Config-4!!!! Aggiungi 

```
Load "dri"
```

 sotto 

```
Load "glx"
```

.

E ricompilati per bene il kernel per il supporto DRM!  :Smile: 

CMQ no, quei 95Hz non sono di refresh. Prova a cercare il modello del tuo monitor su google, dietro dovresti avere qualche codice.

Ma 85Hz per un monitor highscreen dovrebbero essere gia' sufficienti.

----------

## almafer

grazie infinite,se passi da firenze avvertimi,ti devo una cena,ciao

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Pero' mi sono accorto di una cosa: manca il modulo dri in XF86Config-4!!!! Aggiungi 
> 
> ```
> Load "dri"
> ```
> ...

 

Anche l'aggiunta di:

```
Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection
```

potrebbe essere utile, a meno che non vuoi usare DRI solo da root...

----------

## almafer

state diventando troppi da dover portare a cena   :Rolling Eyes:  ,grazie anche a te,anche a questo non avevo pensato,ciao

----------

## bsolar

 *almafer wrote:*   

> state diventando troppi da dover portare a cena   ,grazie anche a te,anche a questo non avevo pensato,ciao

 

Casse di Champagne al solito indirizzo...  :Cool: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

almafer, potevi chiedere a me, perchè paghi gli estranei così?   :Laughing: 

----------

## cerri

Senza offesa, ma non amo molto firenze...  :Wink: 

Accetto l'invito ma ci incontriamo da qualche altra parte  :Very Happy: 

----------

## almafer

va bene,troviamoci ad arezzo allora   :Laughing: 

----------

## cerri

Arezzo mi piace, c'e' pure una mia amica li'!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## almafer

sindaco tu sei sempre occupato   :Laughing: 

cerri,non è che la tua amica ha un'amica?

bsolar, champagne?meglio la cena,anzi vieni a casa mia cucino io ,almeno risparmio

ciao ragazzi

----------

## cerri

Di amiche ne ha tante  :Smile: 

Ma a me basta lei: suo padre ha un'industria!!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## almafer

allora farebbe più comodo una sorella   :Laughing: 

----------

